# Does the sales total include returns?



## Targetking (Aug 16, 2021)

Curious.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 16, 2021)

You sure you’re “targetKing”?


----------

